# WorldMark Monday Madness



## cotraveller (Aug 6, 2013)

WorldMark Summer Madness, where you could book any WorldMark resort for cash, ended Sunday.  This week they reverted back to Monday Madness which is also a cash booking deal but only for select resorts.

The featured resorts this week are the three Colorado resorts, WorldMark Steamboat Springs, WorldMark Estes Park, and WorldMark Granby.  Book up to 11 months in advance for 7 cents a credit.

Come on out and see beautiful Colorado, or as the signs say when you cross the state line, Colorful Colorado.  With an 11 month booking window you can visit almost any time of the year.


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update Fred.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, Fred!  I was sooooo glad to see Monday Madness yesterday morning.  The chatter of it possibly ending had me just a bit nervous.  What a delightful program!


----------



## brigechols (Aug 6, 2013)

Can you book < 7 days during red season with Monday Madness?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 6, 2013)

brigechols said:


> Can you book < 7 days during red season with Monday Madness?



Normal booking rules apply.  For Red Season you can book short stays up to 9 months in advance.  If you reservation is for check in more than 9 months in advance you need to book at least 7 days.  But you can split the 7 days between multiple resorts.  For example, 3 days at Estes Park and 4 days at Steamboat springs.  In summertime that is a beautiful drive over Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park.  Trail Ridge is closed in the winter so you would have to take a more indirect route in winter time.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 6, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Thanks, Fred! I was sooooo glad to see Monday Madness yesterday morning. The chatter of it possibly ending had me just a bit nervous. What a delightful program!


 

Just Fred stirring the pot


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

> But you can split the 7 days between multiple resorts.  For example, 3 days at Estes Park and 4 days at Steamboat springs.  In summertime that is a beautiful drive over Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park.



Quick reminder. If you are resort-hopping (grouped reservation), name has to be the same (owner or guest) on all segments of reservation, per guideline #10


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 6, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Just Fred stirring the pot



No pot stirring.  Just posting useful information for other WorldMark owners. Based on all of the replies but yours it seems to be well received.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Were grouped reservations allowed for the Summer madness promotion.?  I have a feeling they were.  I was trying to do a road trip of the California coast but I only needed a couple days at various WM locations.  I couldn't book with the Summer promotion because all the days I wanted were in red season.

I have never used my WM points at a WM resort so I didn't think about grouping the reservations.  Big bummer.  I am hoping that promotion comes back soon.

Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 6, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Were grouped reservations allowed for the Summer madness promotion.?  I have a feeling they were.  I was trying to do a road trip of the California coast but I only needed a couple days at various WM locations.  I couldn't book with the Summer promotion because all the days I wanted were in red season.
> 
> I have never used my WM points at a WM resort so I didn't think about grouping the reservations.  Big bummer.  I am hoping that promotion comes back soon.
> 
> ...



Yes, Grouped Reservations are allowed in the Madness specials with some restrictions.  The main one is that all of the resorts in the reservation have to be in the Madness offer. All resorts were included in Summer Madness so that was not a problem.  

From the Monday Madness terms and conditions, which also applied to Summer Madness:
_
Grouped reservations cannot be booked online but are allowed through the Vacation Planning Center if all of the resorts in the group are part of the weekly Monday Madness offer and the grouping does not exceed the 7 night maximum. _

It costs 8 cents per credit if you book Monday Madness by phone.  I don't know if that would apply to Grouped Reservations since that is the only way you can book them.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 6, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> I was trying to do a road trip of the California coast but I only needed a couple days at various WM locations.  I couldn't book with the Summer promotion because all the days I wanted



We plan to do the same with an Amtrak train trip starting in Seattle and ending in Los Angeles.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

brigechols said:


> We plan to do the same with an Amtrak train trip starting in Seattle and ending in Los Angeles.



Some of the train stops are pretty far away from the resorts. My family has coastal driving trip every year, a car could be helpful and good saving as well.



jdunn1, Grouped reservation is a good deal even at 8 cents if you do couple of days short stay at each resort.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the clarification on grouped resvations. I really wish I had asked this question last week.  Next time I will do a grouped reservation.


----------

